# Easton EA90 SL Wheelset at overstock.com



## segfault66 (Aug 9, 2007)

1 left when I last checked.

$541.99

There is a 5% off + free shipping coupon at dealcoupon.com.

Total is $514.89. They will go on my Giant TCR C2. The stock Aksium's will go on my commuter.

I saw a set go for $500 shipped yesterday on eBay, so the final price from Overstock is still pretty good.


----------

